# 26X1&3/8 tires best fit



## sam (May 8, 2019)

Question: what is the best 26X1&38 tire for a non-hook rim? Or in other words what tire in this size fits rims the tightest?


----------



## Roger Henning (May 9, 2019)

Which if the 3 sizes are you looking for.  26 x 1 3/8 590 BSD Raleigh and department store bikes.   26 x 1 3/8 597 BSD  post WW2 Schwinns and some Raleighs.  26 x 1.375 BSD.  pre WW2 light weights including Schwinns.  BSD is bead seat diameter.  Roger


----------



## bikewhorder (May 9, 2019)

sam said:


> Question: what is the best 26X1&38 tire for a non-hook rim? Or in other words what tire in this size fits rims the tightest?



Yeah, in the bike tire world 26 x  1 3/8 and 26 x 1.375 are not the same


----------



## sam (May 10, 2019)

The 590 size. Who makes a 589--ha ha. I just need the tightest fitting 590 made.


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 10, 2019)

I haven't tried all the different 590 tires out there, but I noticed the creme-colored Schwalbe Delta Cruisers were always tighter fitting than the Kenda or Panaracer tires I've used. I actually found them too tight - really hard to mount and remove on the Sun CR-18 rims I was using at the time. My experience at least.


----------



## Roger Henning (May 11, 2019)

How much air are you trying to put into the tires?  Roger


----------



## SKPC (May 11, 2019)

All tires fit differently, even when marked the same size.   The 26 x 1-3/8 (590bead) tires are made by many manufacturers.   I saw this tire below on ebay, and wonder if it is true.....1.75 wide.   Electric bike based, but this seems pretty wide, and the only one I have seen in 1.75" width...I wonder if it is a typo..

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Cst-Premium-Classic-Breaker-Tire-Cstp-Classic-Breaker-26x1-75-Bk-bk-Sc-apl/302341020484?_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=2&asc=20160323102634&meid=b2fdf62751bf429ea372f4949fa2bba6&pid=100623&rk=4&rkt=6&sd=372655609454&itm=302341020484&_trksid=p2047675.c100623.m-1


----------



## harpon (May 11, 2019)

I'm a big fan of putting 700c rims on the old lightweights- Alloy rims are much easier to come by and you have a wider variety of tires and can go much lighter and skinny.  It may not be the main intent of this collectors forum-sorry- but they fit.  If you need to change brakes around generally good inexpensive alloy calipers with shorter reach are out there.  It all means a potential substantial weight savings on what are usually not bad frames.

below- 27 x 1 1/4 with 3 speed coaster from Schwinn World onto an old Hercules- tighter fit still more than 700c- note fork clearance


----------



## sam (May 13, 2019)

SirMike1983 said:


> I haven't tried all the different 590 tires out there, but I noticed the creme-colored Schwalbe Delta Cruisers were always tighter fitting than the Kenda or Panaracer tires I've used. I actually found them too tight - really hard to mount and remove on the Sun CR-18 rims I was using at the time. My experience at least.



Thanks SirMike that's what I'm looking for. The rims I have are vintage Dunlops but seem to run small and are straight sides. So the Schwallabes night do the trick


----------



## 3-speeder (May 24, 2019)

I like the Schwalbe Delta Cruisers. I've used a few pair of these ones with K-guard:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwalbe-Delta-Cruiser-K-Guard-26-x-1-3-8-37-590-Tire-Black/401531759422
Bike wagon has treated me well when ordering from them. Just know that these tires have a larger girth and may need a slightly greater clearance. On my Raleighs I've had to spread out the front of the fender a bit to accommodate these tires.  I really like them though.


----------



## sam (May 31, 2019)

3-speeder said:


> I like the Schwalbe Delta Cruisers. I've used a few pair of these ones with K-guard:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwalbe-Delta-Cruiser-K-Guard-26-x-1-3-8-37-590-Tire-Black/401531759422
> Bike wagon has treated me well when ordering from them. Just know that these tires have a larger girth and may need a slightly greater clearance. On my Raleighs I've had to spread out the front of the fender a bit to accommodate these tires.  I really like them though.



Ordered the Delta Cruisers from Bike wagon. they came today and fit tight thanks 3-speeder and SirMike---sam


----------

